# BMX   GT - Reifen gesucht



## DirkF. (13. Juli 2013)

Hi zusammen . 

Wenn jemand zu o.g. Thema was weiß , 
dann bitte melden , ob hier oder als pn . 
Die Reifen hatten als Profil das GT - Emblem 
und waren noch bis Mitte - Ende der 80`er Jahre erhältlich .
Bin für Tipps sehr dankbar


----------



## Hagelsturm (14. Juli 2013)

hier scheint es so etwas noch zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagelsturm (4. Februar 2014)

falls solche reifen noch gesucht sind..hab ich eben in den kleinanzeigen entdeckt

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...reestyle-reifen/177575341-217-3113?ref=search


----------

